# Where to get Fighting fish from



## ddam19 (31 Jul 2014)

Hi all.

Anyone know where I could get a fancy fighting fish in the north west, Manchester way or online?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Michael W (31 Jul 2014)

This is a very good site, while I have not purchased any bettas from them I have certainly heard high praises for the shop. 

http://www.finzntailz.co.uk/


----------



## ddam19 (31 Jul 2014)

I was looking at these but they are not responding to emails and there facebook page hasn't been updated in ages so looks like they may of stopped.


----------



## Andy D (31 Jul 2014)

I don't think they are still operating. 

One of the people attached to that was always posting on PFK but he has not been around for a while.


----------



## ddam19 (31 Jul 2014)

Shame as they have some really nice fish on their site.

Looks like it might be a hunt round abyzz, cockfield and MA but they didn't have any last time.


----------



## Lindy (31 Jul 2014)

I've ordered fancy and koi hmpk over from thailand as couldn't find any over here. Got 7 females and 2 males coming start of sept, can't wait!


----------



## ddam19 (31 Jul 2014)

I was looking at aquabid.com but seems a lot of effort but still considering. What site did you use.

You have to get some pics up when you get them.


----------



## Lindy (31 Jul 2014)

Fish are coming from Leebunbetta and the transhipper is 'Animal House Betta Splendens' on facebook. I'm going to give breeding a go. Have somehow got my husband to agree to me converting half of one of our sheds into a wee fish/shrimp room.


----------



## ddam19 (31 Jul 2014)

Sounds even better. Definitely need some pic when it up and running. I will have a look at them and might consider import.


----------



## Alastair (31 Jul 2014)

ddam19 said:


> I was looking at aquabid.com but seems a lot of effort but still considering. What site did you use.
> 
> You have to get some pics up when you get them.



You can ask any of the guys in ma on Ashton moss to order in for you. They can get some nice ones. They tend to be in the little tanks to the left as you walk in 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddam19 (31 Jul 2014)

I will go down next weekend before I order anything see what they or can get. 

Thanks all


----------



## Rob P (1 Aug 2014)

Andy D said:


> I don't think they are still operating.
> 
> One of the people attached to that was always posting on PFK but he has not been around for a while.



Guys, I contacted finzntailz at the end of June... Transcript of my email for info:



> Hi we are currently upgrading our fish room
> 
> Once set up we will be updating the website
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindy (2 Aug 2014)

I'm hoping to breed what I have coming over so maybe some of you will like them. I've gone for HMPK as they can swim much better than the big tail varieties such as half moons. I couldn't believe it when I found out most keepers of these fish give them a 'hammock' or large leafed silk plant to 'rest' in. Otherwise they just lay down on the bottom as dragging those massive fins about is exhausting apparently!


----------

